# Warre hive pollen trap



## BernhardHeuvel

This is a pollen trap for Warré hives, designed by Marc Gatineau, a French commercial beekeeper, who kept 900 Warre hives for 35 years, now retired. The trap is available at: http://www.icko-apiculture.com/en/ruche/body-super-tray-rucheco/warre/plateau-warre-trapollen.html

It is a bit complicated construction. Still you can build it yourself. 









The pollen grid can be pulled out to set or unset the pollen trap without removing the floor. Simply pull it out.









The pollen grid is pretty solid. A tin roof hinders debris from fallen into the pollen collected. 









View from above. There is a drawer where the pollen falls into. 









On the sides - left and right - there is a shutter.









The drawer can be drawn there.



























In the front there are holes drilled, pieces of see-through hoses inserted. Incoming bees with pollen land onto the entrance board, outgoing traffic uses the hoses. 









View from behind.









A floor board can be used for varroa monitoring. 


















View from the front into the pollen trap.









The construction of the trap is a little complicated with all the parts and stuff. But works well.

Bernhard


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

At present there is still a lot of pollen available. This is pollen trapped within the last three days:










The white pollen comes from the field bindweed (Convolvulus arvensis), which is prevalent here. Next to it the white-yellowish/bright-yellow corn/maize pollen. I don't like it, since it caused trouble in the past. The dirty yellow pollen comes from different sources. The dark blue comes from Phacelia/scorpionweeds. The scorpionweed is already fading, but a new patch of it is already growing.









Each time I empty out the pollen trap, I eat a handful or two of it. Melting the pollen in my mouth. Nice.


----------



## Silverbackotter

Nice looking thanks for the great post (as usual)


----------

